# Skillselect, advice on uploading documents



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

HI all

Just need a little advice on organising documents to upload on the skillselect website. 

I have quite a lot of scans to upload (10 years worth of self-employment refs, receipts, tax office, business accounts,bank statements, etc) and therefore I was wondering what was the best way to go about this? 

I was thinking of putting all of my references, for example, into one PDF document, but this could be too large a document to upload. There are 30 individual scanned references. In addition, ideally I would like the documents indexed for ease of analysis and to follow on from one upload to the next. 


Any advice please,

Charlie72


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I don't think you need 10 years worth of references, bank statements, tax forms etc...
that's too much.
cut it down.
upload the documents you sent to ACS to get a positive assessment, upload birth cert, marriage, bachelors degree, copy of passport, police checks and that's it.
you're going way overboard.


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

bubbe2005 said:


> I don't think you need 10 years worth of references, bank statements, tax forms etc...
> that's too much.
> cut it down.
> upload the documents you sent to ACS to get a positive assessment, upload birth cert, marriage, bachelors degree, copy of passport, police checks and that's it.
> you're going way overboard.


It does appear that what you say is true after looking at the check list for the 189 visa. 

I'm comming from a trade background and have had a positive skills assessment and "Points Advice" (PA). However, on the PA they said they didn't verify the evidence and that immigration services will carry out their own checks. 

Would you still feel that I'm going overboard with the info?


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

I'm claiming 15 points for work experience and therefore immigration will want to see evidence of the last 10 years work in order to verify this.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

charlie72 said:


> It does appear that what you say is true after looking at the check list for the 189 visa.
> 
> I'm comming from a trade background and have had a positive skills assessment and "Points Advice" (PA). However, on the PA they said they didn't verify the evidence and that immigration services will carry out their own checks.
> 
> Would you still feel that I'm going overboard with the info?


in that case no, go ahead and upload your 10 years of work experience evidence.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Today I got invitation for 190 visa via NSW.

So, what happens after pressing 'Apply VISA' button ? Can someone guide me to file for VISA.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got invitation for 190 visa via NSW.
> 
> So, what happens after pressing 'Apply VISA' button ? Can someone guide me to file for VISA.


When you click on "Apply Visa" button...... you will get 17 screens to fill in the details.
You can SAVE the info at any stage.

After filling around first 5 screen you will get ARN no... which you can use to re login into the application.
Here is the link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

After filling all 17 pages you get page to make Payment.

Your application is considered SUBMITTED only when you make payment.

After that you will get links to upload docs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> When you click on "Apply Visa" button...... you will get 17 screens to fill in the details.
> You can SAVE the info at any stage.
> 
> After filling around first 5 screen you will get ARN no... which you can use to re login into the application.
> ...


Thanks for your reply..

After filling in pages and making payment, then I can upload documents.. Right ?

I think I need not to hire any agent for it and can be done by myself..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> After filling in pages and making payment, then I can upload documents.. Right ?
> 
> I think I need not to hire any agent for it and can be done by myself..


Yes - its quite simple enough, no agent needed unless your case in itself has some complexities.
You can refer to eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place for some assistance!
Post comment if having any other questions..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

superm said:


> Yes - its quite simple enough, no agent needed unless your case in itself has some complexities.
> You can refer to eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place for some assistance!
> Post comment if having any other questions..


Thanks for your reply..

While uploading documents, do I need to consolidate documents(offer letter, salary slip, relieving letter etc.) of all companies I worked wtih into one PDF.. and same for my education...

Also do I need to upload Secondary (10th) and Senior Secondary(10+2) education marksheets/certificates.. ?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

My DOB certificate is not in English.. Where can I get it translated in English language ?


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> My DOB certificate is not in English.. Where can I get it translated in English language ?


I got it translated from authorised translator in local court and submitted. Did not hear back from CO so I guess it worked.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> I got it translated from authorised translator in local court and submitted. Did not hear back from CO so I guess it worked.


Thanks for quick reply..

So after getting translated, do I need to upload original (non-English) and translated document both ?


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks for quick reply..
> 
> So after getting translated, do I need to upload original (non-English) and translated document both ?


Just upload the certified translated version..good luck.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Passport number on my IELTS score card is different as I got new passport with my spouse name on it.. How to convey this to CO ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Passport number on my IELTS score card is different as I got new passport with my spouse name on it.. How to convey this to CO ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


There should be written something on your old passport regarding new passport issuance. For eg I also changed my passport and the new passport no and date of issue are written on the old passport.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> There should be written something on your old passport regarding new passport issuance. For eg I also changed my passport and the new passport no and date of issue are written on the old passport.


yup. u r right..

Actually its vice-versa.. In my new passport, my old passport's number is mentioned.. I think it is suffice..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

More help needed..

While applying for VISA, In what format should documents be uploaded ?

For example: After scanning my passport's front and end, I have two images. So should I add them to single PDF or upload two different image files.


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> More help needed..
> 
> While applying for VISA, In what format should documents be uploaded ?
> 
> For example: After scanning my passport's front and end, I have two images. So should I add them to single PDF or upload two different image files.


Preferred format is PDF and try to club similar files in one document
whereever possible to make it easier for CO.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

While submitting documents for VISA, do I need to upload attested copies ? Example: my first page of offer is colored with company logo and other stuff and rest of the pages are black and white? 
Kindly suggest..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> While submitting documents for VISA, do I need to upload attested copies ? Example: my first page of offer is colored with company logo and other stuff and rest of the pages are black and white?
> Kindly suggest..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Use original color scan - that should do!


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Regarding proof of employment and reference letters from previous employers, I have the experience letters with job description, dates etc. My problem is that the company I used to work for, does not exist any more as it is more than 3 years before and the contact information on the letter head and business cards might not be valid now. What can I do Under this circumstance.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Can anyone please clarify on this..

I have applied for 190 Visa.. The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Can anyone please clarify on this..
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa.. The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


the status you see online is not a reliable indication that a CO is working on it. The only way to know is when you get an email from a CO, by calling DIAC and asking if you've been allocated a CO, or a direct grant without a single email from your CO.


----------

